# Egg sharers: who has been given the majority/all the immature eggs?



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all,


Just wondering those who have egg shared, who has been given the majority of the immature eggs?


I had 1 mature egg out of 4, my receipient was given 4 mature eggs and 1 immature. I know at least 2 other ladies this has happened too in here, so it isn't unheard of.


Wondering if we as the "sharer" get the rough deal? 


I would have prefered to have donated my 1 mature egg and had my reciepient have 5 mature eggs, and have started again... And both had a fairer chance. I had 9 eggs, 5 of which were mature, 4 immature. 


Xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi hoping..... 

I was told by my clinic they get shared equally x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

The "eggs" get shared equally, or the odd one goes to who ever the clinics state in their consultations...

That doesn't mean the mature eggs get shared equally-unfortunatly.


Unless that is the way your clinic does it-which if it is, that is fair xx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

I wasn't told how many were mature or not. I kind of assumed that out of my 10 the 6 that fertilised were mature and the other 4 were not. I asked the embryologist about the recipients eggs and whether they were mature or not. She said she couldn't tell me but that she had good fertilisation results whatever that means.... I did ask how they divided them and she said they just split them randomly. I totally understand how you would have rather donated all of the eggs though. It seems that it was very unlucky what happened to you and very disappointing.  Are you going to share again?x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Coco- I had to ask about my reciepient 3 times, 3 different people before they would answer me 

Its usually 15% of eggs are immature in most cycles. Xx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Oh that's interesting. I might ask again about mine then. I suppose I don't really need to know but would be nice to.x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes well the way I seen it, I was asking about my eggs- there is no data protection etc before they were her's, I didn't want to know any private info ie how many had fertilized/transfered / frozen etc just what were mature before they were donated to my recipient. Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hun, 

i have no idear how many of my recepitants were mature or not as i never asked but i had 18 collected 9 each and 4 of mine were immature out of my nine most clinics so they came be accused of "favortisam" split the eggs befor there looked at so that they were devided with out discrimination xxx unfortunatly it does mean that some times the sharers or the recepitants could end up with the raw end of the deal xxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Rose- yes I'd guess that would be the fairest way, but even so they know where the big follies are from scans. Which are likely to conatin the bigger/mature eggs. Xx


----------

